# Outdoors > Outdoor Transport >  Suzuki King Quad Carburetor help

## P38

I'm having an issue with my 1998 Suzuki King Quad Carburetor someone may be able to help with or explain what has happened here.

The bike has been running good but yesterday while on a ride up the river we completed several river crossings, nothing too deep but one crossing was slightly less than knee deep. The bike handled it well even on the return trip.

About 200m after the last crossing and about 50m from the trailer It began to loose power and finally cut out all together.

I could restart it after a couple of pumps on the throttle but it would run rough and not rev out or idle.

I pushed it onto the trailer and bought it home.

Once home I began the investigation.

Long story short I found the problem was the bike was running very rich would not idle and would not rev out.
There was not sign of water in the airbox or carburettor and no fuel blockages were found.

However I have managed to remedy this issue with a work around fix but would like to understand what has gone wrong here.

The attached photos show the work around.

This photo shows the intake from the petcock which I have blocked off with some plastic hose and a cable tie.


Close up of the fix also showing the disconnected petcock line.


This photo shows the origin of the disconnected petcock line which is the righ hand side line.

What I discovered was the Carburetor is sucking fuel through this right hand petcock line from the petcock to the carburettor making the bike run really rich which results in loss of power as described above.
By disconnecting this line and blocking off the inlet on the carburettor the bike runs and idles as per normal.

Why is this?

Any help would be appreciated.

BTW. I have since discovered a friend who has a 400cc King Quad with the same carburettor has also has the same issue and fixed it exactly how I have shown here.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## longrange308

by the look of the photos there will be a split diaphram in the back of that fuel tap which is passing fuel to your carb

----------


## P38

> by the look of the photos there will be a split diaphram in the back of that fuel tap which is passing fuel to your carb


Longrange308

Of course!

Thats why theres fuel in the vaccum line from the petcock which in turn is fed straight into the engine after carbureation causing the overly rich mix and loss of power.

Thanks for this insight.

Sometimes you get so fixated on the issue you can't see the wood for the trees.

I'll replace the petcock and see how that goes.

Next challenge.... where to get a petcock without taking out another mortgage.


Cheers
Pete

----------


## baldbob

Had same issue with my old one!  Fixed it like u did! Also the sparkplug leads are finicky with water, check and replace if old or dodgery... Yiu should always run off primary which is the righthand lead.. A suzuki mechanic told me that! Also shit can get stuck in the cock sonetimes pulling it apart and cleaning it did wonders! The onli issues mine ever had was fuel delivery  :Sad:

----------


## longrange308

sounds like its a pretty common fault so try suzuki they mite not be too bad

----------


## P38

> sounds like its a pretty common fault so *try suzuki they mite not be too bad*


Yeah I'll go see them today but they arn't called a stealership for nothing.

They want $3.50 for a plastic clip to hold the front guard.  
I replaced it with a stainless nut and bolt for less than $1. 
And I know which one will last longer too.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

> Had same issue with my old one!  Fixed it like u did! Also the sparkplug leads are finicky with water, check and replace if old or dodgery... Yiu should always run off primary which is the righthand lead.. A suzuki mechanic told me that! Also shit can get stuck in the cock sonetimes pulling it apart and cleaning it did wonders! The onli issues mine ever had was fuel delivery


Thanks for this Bob

It's my first Quad and I'm learning heaps.

I did a compression test on it yesterday and got consistant readings around 210psi
Is this about right?

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Took the quad for a fish up the river today.

Ran like a dream, even through the deeper crossings.

Might just leave it like it is.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## longrange308

all that valve does is stop the the fuel if the motor stops just a safety thing

----------


## P38

The stealership wants $115 for an after market Petcock or $35.90 for an aftermarket Diaphram..... plus GST of course.

----------


## P38

> all that valve does is stop the the fuel if the motor stops just a safety thing


Thanks for your help Longrange308.

I figured it wasn't very important after running the bike for six hours up and down the river.

After blocking off the hoses it actually ran a shite load better than it has since I've owned it.

----------


## Bushrash

Is it a 250 Pete ???prob have a factory sevice manual in pdf if ya need a copy,,,,,they always come in handy have a few for the ltf's

----------


## P38

> Is it a 250 Pete ???prob have a factory sevice manual in pdf if ya need a copy,,,,,they always come in handy have a few for the ltf's


Bushrash

Thanks for the offer I could do with a service manual.

It's a 1998 300cc King Quad.

Looks like I stuffed the cooling fan riding it through the river on Sunday  :Sad: 

Blew a fuse not long after a crossing

The fan rotates by hand but is very stiff.

Doesn't look like I can pull it apart to give it the once over either.

Looks Like I'm in the market for a replacement if anyone has one for sale.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bushrash

I know i have the 250,400,500 not sure bout the 300 will have a look for ya

----------


## Bushrash

Hey mate found got manual put it onto disk for ya ,,,pm me your address and ill send you a copy,,,

----------


## Happy

Bush rash you are a good bugger for doin that Just butting in but good on you

----------


## P38

> Bush rash you are a good bugger for doin that Just butting in but good on you


Your not wrong there Happy.

PM in bound Bushrash.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## P38

Bushrash

You are a good bugger.

CD arrived today.

Much appreciated.

Cheers
Pete

----------


## Bushrash

Sweet mate hope it helps

----------


## veitnamcam

Just to tack on this thread the old man is lookin at a old 2wd 250 susuki.
Haven't seen it but apparently its in mint condition but doesn't run very well when below half tank.
These old girls run a lift pump or good old gravity feed?

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------

